
Air marshal leaves gun in airplane bathroom - amelius
https://edition.cnn.com/2017/04/21/politics/air-marshal-gun-airplane-bathroom/
======
hourislate
>"She made a mistake because she wasn't given the appropriate tools to
succeed," the former air marshal said.

What kind of tools does she need so she doesn't forget her gun in the
washroom?

~~~
mmt
The article mentions training, specifically on-the-job training (being paired
with a senior agent) and schedules that don't result in being sleep-deficient
while on duty.

The "tools" here are metaphorical, in case that was your concern. It almost
always means training and seems to be particularly relevant in the context of
public safety.

